# 80 pound limbs for Mathews?



## bnew17 (Jul 31, 2009)

Anybody know if Mathews makes 80lb limbs. Dont know of anybody that has any on their bow, mine only goes up to 70. I shoot an original Drenalin and would like to crank it up some , if possible. If not 70's will do just fine.


----------



## silentsteps (Jul 31, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> Anybody know if Mathews makes 80lb limbs. Dont know of anybody that has any on their bow, mine only goes up to 70. I shoot an original Drenalin and would like to crank it up some , if possible. If not 70's will do just fine.


you trying to get wore out and used up fast....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 31, 2009)

At my age, I like going the other way.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you have some Cape Buffalo that needs some killing or an Elephant ?


----------



## GusGus (Jul 31, 2009)

I know you can get 80 lb. limbs for the Monster. I have never seen 80s for the Drenalin. Call Mathews and check.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Jul 31, 2009)

OUCH!! man 70 on a drenalin is to much.your more of a man than I!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, in north america, you do not need 80 pound limbs. That being said, you do not really need 60 pound limbs either, lol. If you want 80, go for it, but realize there is a down side-shoulder trouble and a louder bow. 

Me, I am shooting 58 pounds, 395 grain arrow at 284 fps. Drenalin LD


----------



## dusty80 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cuz......... What you trying to do? Shoot thru an elephant or tear you shoulders up for life? I may be wrong but I think you can order 80# limbs. Or you can take it to a shop and get them to do some twisting and you should be able to get 73-74# out of it.


----------



## stev (Aug 1, 2009)

dont know about 80lb for mathews,but i shoot 80lbers on my elites.


----------



## fountain (Aug 1, 2009)

back in the early 90's if you shot under 90 lbs you were a wimp.  bows would easliy go to 110 back then and people sht them at it all the time.  if the guy wants 80--that fine help him find 80 lb limbs.  asking him why he needs 80 lb limbs is like me asking EVERYBODY else on here why they are trying to shoot 300+ fps when 175 fps will shoot through them all day long.

i tried to get some a long time ago for a z-max and could not get any.  im sure if any can be had, then oconee b&t should be able to get them for you.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 1, 2009)

fountain said:


> back in the early 90's if you shot under 90 lbs you were a wimp.  bows would easliy go to 110 back then and people sht them at it all the time.  if the guy wants 80--that fine help him find 80 lb limbs.  asking him why he needs 80 lb limbs is like me asking EVERYBODY else on here why they are trying to shoot 300+ fps when 175 fps will shoot through them all day long.
> 
> i tried to get some a long time ago for a z-max and could not get any.  im sure if any can be had, then oconee b&t should be able to get them for you.




You were shooting the same thing i was in the early 90's....it was a little red compound from wall mart with a 10lb draw and steel string and cables....not to mention the black spot on the string where you should nock your arrow.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Let's stay on topic fellas.


----------



## cape buffalo (Aug 1, 2009)

Their a special order item you can get 100lbs limbs ..I would call a pro shop and have them call Mathews and see if they make 80lbs limbs for the bow...


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 1, 2009)

yah if u want 80 i know shulers in gainesville will fix u up!talk to dale! Got the name of a good shoulder doctor to!haha jk man good luck to you findin them!


----------



## cape buffalo (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a 80lbs bow 2009 gt500 and Hoyt am35 at 80lbs


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 2, 2009)

no 80's for the drenalin... the only thing i think they are makin 80's for is the monster... i think u might be able to get some safaris though


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 2, 2009)

Let the man shoot what he wants...the only two bows that mathews offers with eighty pounds are the Mathews Monster and Mathews Conquest Apex 7


----------



## 257 roberts (Aug 2, 2009)

bowanna said:


> At my age, I like going the other way.



me too


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 2, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> no 80's for the drenalin... the only thing i think they are makin 80's for is the monster... i think u might be able to get some safaris though



Yeah thats what i have heard as well. Ill call them monday to make sure


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 2, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> Cuz......... What you trying to do? Shoot thru an elephant or tear you shoulders up for life? I may be wrong but I think you can order 80# limbs. Or you can take it to a shop and get them to do some twisting and you should be able to get 73-74# out of it.



yep we got a few of those long tusks walkin round laurens co


----------



## fountain (Aug 2, 2009)

kcausey said:


> You were shooting the same thing i was in the early 90's....it was a little red compound from wall mart with a 10lb draw and steel string and cables....not to mention the black spot on the string where you should nock your arrow.



kasey i have beenshooting a bow since i was 5.  when i was really young we had pse make ke little bitty wheels to go on the full size bows and i shot them.  in the 90's i owned every bow pse ever made and some they didnt cause we made them at our shop by playing with different risers and limbs to see what worked.  for example--most men shot the synergy wheels on their bow in a #8 or either a #7 for shorter shooters.  i had a youth pse bow with little wheels then up to a marauder and so on with #5 synergy wheels--i know my bows bud--i have been around it all my life.  remember the old crappy looking bow i had a school--it was a home-brew that could go 110 easily and it was on 85 at shcool


----------



## kcausey (Aug 2, 2009)

fountain said:


> kasey i have beenshooting a bow since i was 5.  when i was really young we had pse make ke little bitty wheels to go on the full size bows and i shot them.  in the 90's i owned every bow pse ever made and some they didnt cause we made them at our shop by playing with different risers and limbs to see what worked.  for example--most men shot the synergy wheels on their bow in a #8 or either a #7 for shorter shooters.  i had a youth pse bow with little wheels then up to a marauder and so on with #5 synergy wheels--i know my bows bud--i have been around it all my life.  remember the old crappy looking bow i had a school--it was a home-brew that could go 110 easily and it was on 85 at shcool



allll righty then....i guess you cased yourself up in a nutshell for everyone else.....definitely said a mouth full...What's it like to draw an 85lb Pete custom-made pse at 5 yrs old anyway???

Oh yeah....and i definitely remember that crappy bow, especially after Whitney spanked you in that tournament....yes....WHITNEY, as in female.....lol.....never forget the look on your face when Scott decided to make it bleed with the Conquest.

and by the way.....who is kasey?



BACK ON TOPIC...


----------



## fountain (Aug 2, 2009)

never said i was 5 shooting 85, but definately was about 14-15. 
yea it is pretty easy to beat somebody that was only shooting a single pin bow that was playing more than anything with a range finder and a complete 3-d bow.  that bow was set up to use in archery class and was not dialed in all the way for several reasons
we need to get together and shoot some time.......


----------



## fountain (Aug 2, 2009)

bnew--you found any limbs?  i know they can make them for a black max.  i would call the company direct and talk with a technician there to see what they offer.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 2, 2009)

fountain said:


> bnew--you found any limbs?  i know they can make them for a black max.  i would call the company direct and talk with a technician there to see what they offer.



I havent talked to anybody yet. I shot them an email a few hours ago but ill probably go ahead and call them first thing in the morning and let yal know


----------



## fountain (Aug 2, 2009)

i know i could not find any for my old z-max years ago, but i am sure that a lot has changed since then.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 2, 2009)

I hate to get back to the original topic but yes Mathews makes 80 pound limbs for the Apex, Apex 7 and Prestige as well as the monster. They use to have a safari bow that was never advertisedbut could be special ordered for folks to go to Africa. They also have/had a Pro Star (or something like that) which was like 46-48" axle to axle and went to about 34" draw length that again was never advertised. Rumor was that Shack had one. Only one I ever saw was a bright yellow one Tim Gillingham used to shoot.


----------

